# First kitten, NOODLES!!!!



## tamer (Nov 2, 2006)

I got my new kitten on the 28th October 2006 from someone who was moving over to the states (I'm in the UK). HE is currently 11 weeks old, VERY lively, and seems to want to do nothing but play when awake, be stroked while sleepy... A black and white tuxedo. Noodles.

I have been taking pictures of it daily to monitor how much it's changing on a daily basis, and to satisfy this urge of mine to see how quickly cats seem to grow at a young age.

The only pets I had before him was fishes, and a hamspter (I looked after a 16-20 week old kitten for a few weeks, but don't count that as long enought experience to say "I know about Cats"!

The reason I wanted a cat (and I wanted one for a long time), is because they 'look after themselves' and don't require much taking care of (many would disagree with me here), and that it's just not an easy task in taming them. 

I have always had a love for nature. Seeing an animal do 'what it was intented to do' has always facinated me. It will be very hard to find a David Attenborough fan bigger than me!!!

(As I write, Noodles is lying down next to my feet, and smothoring me with it's cheeks...) Such a cute *& ^ #! lol...

Anyways, hope my last sentance don't offend people.... I'm sure many of us use 'rude' words to describe behaviour that we like alot!

Back to the point... HE is aproximately 11 weeks old, with a tuxedo coat, pointy claws and sharp teeth! (He likes to play rought!!!) 

As stated before, I don't much much about cats, but I'm very interested in learning. You can 'bet your bottom dollar', that I will be a regular in this forum!!!

On many occations, I will be asking for help. On many occations, I will also be giving my personal oppinions and experiences.... But as stated before, I'm no expert, and I don't have a 'JACK' of a clue about cats! so don't take my work for it, BUT TRY TO FIND OUT FOR YOURSELF!!!


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Wecome, you've arrived at a great place with many years experience to help you have even more fun with a kitten!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome  I'll move this to Say Meow for you.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Sounds like you are enjoying your new kitty! Tuxedos are so cute, hope to see some pictures soon. Enjoy the boards Tamer


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome! I was once new when I got my first kitty and this forum is GREAT! So many nice people and great advice. I have learned so much. Yiou will too!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum!!  

Be sure to post some pictures or your kitty when you can! Tuxedo cats are just darling!

One bit of advice I have for you,
Try not to encourage your kitten to play rough. If anything, you want to discourage it as much as you can. As he gets bigger, so will his claws and his bite, and it will become a habit that you may not be able to break. Its not cute when you have guests over and they go to pet your kitty and he takes a bite on one of their fingers because he wants to play! It can also pose a big problem if you already have or might have children one day.
Now is also a good time to get him used to having his nails clipped (man can those little kitten nails hurt!)
We have a new kitten who we're trying to break of the biting habit, and I started a thread in the behavior section about it... Several members have given good suggestions which you might find useful too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, tamer! Nell gave you some good advice.  Welcome to the forum; enjoy!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, have fun!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Tuxedo Cats are special. They all seem to have a gentle soul. You will glean alot of good cat knowledge here. *


----------

